# How-To Post, add image, send PM/conversation



## Canoe

*How to make a new post:*
1. Look at the list of forums and click on the title of the forum you wish to post into, click on that forum's name.
2. At the top of the list of threads is a light box with 'Thread Title" shown in it. Click there and fill in the title of your post.
3. Once the title is started the larger message box opens. Fill that in with your post. 
4. When done, look on the lower right side for the Post Thread button.
5. Now other members can read it and reply to it.


----------



## Canoe

How to add an image:
1. On the lower left side is a button that says Attach Files. Click on that.
2. Choose from your gallery from your phone or other device. Upload.
3. You will see a small thumbnail in the lower area for the post you are making. 
4. In the upper left hand of the image is the word INSERT. Click that, make sure your cursor is where you want the image in your post.



5. When you have clicked on INSERT you will see it replaced with Full or Thumbnail. 
Choose the one you want. I recommend Full. It shows better in the posts.



FULL



6. At this time the image max size is 10240 kb and up to 30 per post.


----------



## Canoe

*Second way to add images:*

Right click copy your image, left click paste it in your post.

(This is the way I like the most.)


----------



## Canoe

*Third way to upload an image:*

Click on the icon for images. Click on that.
*


That will open to this box:*






You can click there and it will go to your gallery to choose an image. Or you can click on the link icon and it will allow you to put the address of an image there.


*
*


----------



## Canoe

*Private Messages are called Conversations in this software.*

The conversation icon is that little envelope in the top right corner of the forum.




If you click on that you will see you conversations/pm's. 
At the bottom of the list is *Show All* on the left and *Start Conversation* on right.


You will need to provide the recipients member name (that's the TO)
Then the title 
and the message.
When done, be sure to click on the Start Conversation button.


When you want to Delete a conversation, you will have to LEAVE it. LEAVE is in the upper right corner of the conversation/pm you are reading.


----------



## Canoe

The user control panel is found by clicking on your member name in the upper right hand corner of the forum page.





The *YOUR CONTENT *shows you all your posts, threads and media.

The others are worth exploring, especially the* Preferences.*

Check them out and make the settings as you wish.


----------

